# Portland to Mt Hood



## mohair_chair

My fiance is from Portland, so I'll be up there a few times a year and will have a road bike. I think it would be cool to ride out to Mt Hood and back, which we calculated to be roughly 100 miles. Anyone know a good and safe route from Milwaukie to Mt Hood and back? 

Is there a good map with the best cycling routes for the area?


----------



## mdehner

*Check here...*

I only have a moment right now, but check here for some ideas; I'll bet you find something. I will try to dig up some route sheets for you when I come up for air in a few days.

-Michael


----------



## PdxMark

I'll check my maps for a route from Milwaukie. I'm in Portland itself and use a route that runs further north than would make sense for Milwaukie. Going to Mt Hood gives you a few destination options. 

Government Camp is about at the summit of the highway and is not a very interesting destination. The highway has quite a bit of fast, loud traffic. Those semi-trucks are doing alot of climbing, afterall. The shoulder is pretty good, and the grade is pretty reasonable. Other than saying you've done it, there's not much reason to do this ride, unless you wanna do 150 mile loop through Hood River.

Timberline Lodge is another 2000'(?) up from Government Camp over a 6 mile road and would usually be considered the "top." The Timberline Road is just past Government Camp.

Another Mt Hood destination is Lolo Pass, which doesn't get you to the highway summit at Government Camp, but rather takes you up a very quiet Forest Service road to a pass on the west side of Mt. Hood. It's gravel on the other side of the pass for x-number of miles, but you can do a loop that way if you can handle the gravel. I've not done that loop ride yet, but the up & back is nice. You can use Marmot Road east of Sandy,which can have great views of the mountain.

Or, if you can give up on Mt Hood, which other than Lolo Pass won't be a very pleasant ride, you can go up Larch Mtn. at the edge of the Columbia River Gorge. That's 14 miles, 3000'-3500', of very quiet road through forests that terminates at a viewpoint parking lot. Before or after that climb you can ride a mile or so to Crown Point for a great view of the Gorge, or 8 more miles 9 or so) to Multnomah Falls. Larch Mtn. without Multnomah Falls might be 100 mile round trip from Milwaukie and would be a very pleasant place on a hot day with all the tree cover. Just ride 205 bike path to Marine Drive and turn east.

I'd choose any of these alternatives over a slog up the highway to Government Camp.


----------



## fastfullback

*haven't ridden it, but familiar with the area*

and PDXMark's suggestions sound pretty good. If you're extra motivated, Hood River is well worth the longer loop. Full Sail brewery, ice cream shop--you can give yourself a little treat for making the effort. There must be a better way back down the river than I-84 tho... that's only marginally safe even when you're in a car!


----------

